

Index of all WikiLeaks cables with tags - Google Fusion Tables - edo
http://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?dsrcid=317391

======
tropin
How do you read them?

I've already found how to filter them: View -> Filter. (Althought it always
times out, too much documents).

------
eob
I don't see that cable contents here..

~~~
edo
This was submitted by the Guardian. Could be that they will upload content
later. Anyway, awfully slow now. Those servers are hogged ;-)

Edit: Here you can see them all including content:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948360>

------
TamDenholm
Really? Must we use the 'gate' suffix? Could we possibly put an end to this
practice?

~~~
gwern
What suffix will we use then?

~~~
protomyth
How about none. Just use words plainly and skip cuteness.

~~~
gwern
I'll rephrase my original question, since apparently you didn't understand it
as evidenced by you not supplying any concise name.

What's the plain words for this?

~~~
protomyth
I'll also rephrase and say I think the current trend of giving a concise name
/ label to everything is contributing to the soundbite mentality. This is the
"Wikileaks of US State Dept cables". From there, you can keep referring to the
"cables" for short.

I'll concede that labels makes it easier for search engines, but I am not
convinced that that is a good thing.

